# Labor Day Weekend.



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

What would you have done if you didn't go camping Labor Day Weeekend?

Work, paint, work here.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

It rained and rained, here, and I stayed home and watched it rain!








Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Stayed at home with the a/c blasting watching US Open tennis


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

i stocked up and got ready for the typhoon thats about to hit us. and i dont have any campiing supplies here...so camping wasnt an option.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sgalady said:


> It rained and rained, here, and I stayed home and watched it rain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain? we rarely see it here in this part of Wa State but go over the mountain Seattle area and it all changes!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rebeccaswift said:


> i stocked up and got ready for the typhoon thats about to hit us. and i dont have any campiing supplies here...so camping wasnt an option.


Be safe! have your folks keep us updated if you can't get on line and if you can get on line YOU keep us posted so we know your allright!


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> i stocked up and got ready for the typhoon thats about to hit us. and i dont have any campiing supplies here...so camping wasnt an option.


Be safe! have your folks keep us updated if you can't get on line and if you can get on line YOU keep us posted so we know your allright!








[/quote]

i can do that. i will get on as often as i can asuming the power doesnt go out.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

We didn't get to go this weekend, so stayed home, but dusted and sat in TT for coffee, and got lots of things done in the house. DH worked with our Llewellin Setters - we have a National Llewellin Gun Dog Club field trial coming up in Minneapolis on the 15th. (DH is President of Club, and would like the "girls" to do well in the field.) It really just depends on if they want to "play" that day or not. (I spoil them Soooo Much







)



















So, We did have a nice long weekend.

HEIDI


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We never camp on big holiday weekends in the summer. In fact, we rarely leave Wolfwood on summer weekends (unless we have dog shows and/or travel a distance....say....oh...to Africa







) NH roads are waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too packed and there are far too many people for our liking. In fact, we rarely see our mountains & points north between Mem. Day & Labor Day. Of course, holiday weekends are the best way to get a 'free' long weeknd of camping in, but its just not fun - besides, that ends up being about the only time we actually get projects done around the house! THIS year, we spent Sat. morning doing a PDI & bringing the new TT home, followed by 2.5 days of mods to make her ours!

We'll go back out now that Labor Day is behind us and the tourists have all gone home (untill Leaf Peeping and Skiing seasons, anyway). Next weekend - we're taking her out to see NY and meet Clan Hootbob.















Then a weekend "off", followed by 3 weekends of camping!!!


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

We would have done the same thing at home as we did at the Camp site, watch it rain for two days. Started raining Friday night and did not stop until Monday morning.
CEF


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

sgalady said:


> It rained and rained, here, and I stayed home and watched it rain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you are so lucky, it hardly ever rains here, I get depressed with all this HOT sunshine. I would take rain any day over this. My favorite camping trips are the ones in the rain.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I went camping (and bought a new TV), but if I hadn't, I'd probably had wished I had.

Mark


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

We didn't do much but ride to a campground and pestered the locals









Also got to see a big big dog take a dump which was bigger than my itty bitty doggy


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

We celebrated my son's eighth birthday by going to the Minnesota State Fair on Saturday and Valley Fair (amusement park) on Sunday. Monday, I mowed the lawn and did laundry.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We regret to some degree going camping. IT RAINED THE ENTIRE WEEKEND!







Pretty much a noreaster rain. However, it did let us find out our slide out in our '07 Sydney 31frks LEAKS!







So in to the dealer it went today and they will get back to us soon. Anyway, we would have relaxed around the house/pool right here in St Augustine, FL, and stayed off the roads. Oh, well. I hope everyone had a safe weekend anyway.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I spent Friday night detailing 2 of our firetrucks. I drove the new truck in a parade on sat which was for our neighboring towns Fire Dept celebrating their 100 yr anniversary. There were over 50 Fire Trucks in the parade Sat nite stood by with a crew on our ladder truck for fireworks in the same town. The neat thing about that was we were staged in a great viewing area so My DW and daughters show up 15 min before the fireworks, park by us and have great seats for the show.

Sun and Mon just lazy do nothing days









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

If I wouldn't have gone camping 
I would have done house work and yard work
Sure glad I went camping instead









Don


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Didnt camp in the camper, I camped on the side of the highway with 60+ pounds of gear on and a very loud foam/crash rescue truck humming in my ear all night. We had a loaded gasoline tanker with 9000 gal on its side. That was sat night. I worked on Mon also, ah, ok I will come in for double time..... have to pay to camp and the money tree is as dead as my grass.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

We were on the road but not camping. Went to Brookings, Oregon to visit the in-laws. Saw several OB's on Hwy 101 near Eureka and saw an OB camping at the ocean in Brookings. Anybody from here?

Gwen


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doug30506 said:


> We didn't do much but ride to a campground and pestered the locals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my goodness, that must have been traumatizing. Seek counseling immediately.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I would have....................worked a shift at the hospital, mowed grass, waxed both trucks............so I had to do ALL of that on Monday afternoon instead.

MK


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We never camp on big holiday weekends in the summer. In fact, we rarely leave Wolfwood on summer weekends (unless we have dog shows and/or travel a distance....say....oh...to Africa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure hope you were able to keep







busy and out of trouble this week end. Hopefully you were able to keep her away from all those "bad" people that took her on such wild adventures while you were gone. I am sure







was busy helping you get all the things done for the new Roo ,after all







should have been looking for the perfect place for the new "den" in the new Roo . Our staff has not found the perfect place in our Roo yet,but feel sure the day will come when it does.

Know what you mean about holiday camping or trips of any type ...we try to stay off the roads then too. .......Oh and Congrats on the new Roo Y'll will love it even more when you hit the campgrounds or dog shows............Best of luck...Lynn


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

luckylynn said:


> We never camp on big holiday weekends in the summer. In fact, we rarely leave Wolfwood on summer weekends (unless we have dog shows and/or travel a distance....say....oh...to Africa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure hope you were able to keep







busy and out of trouble this week end. Hopefully you were able to keep her away from all those "bad" people that took her on such wild adventures while you were gone. I am sure







was busy helping you get all the things done for the new Roo ,after all







should have been looking for the perfect place for the new "den" in the new Roo . Our staff has not found the perfect place in our Roo yet,but feel sure the day will come when it does.

Know what you mean about holiday camping or trips of any type ...we try to stay off the roads then too. .......Oh and Congrats on the new Roo Y'll will love it even more when you hit the campgrounds or dog shows............Best of luck...Lynn
[/quote]

Lynn, you have a staff too? Pics please!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

HootBob said:


> If I wouldn't have gone camping
> I would have done house work and yard work
> Sure glad I went camping instead
> 
> ...


 Same Here 
Would of had a honey do weekend

Willie


----------

